# Orbea variegata



## smartie2000 (Apr 27, 2009)

My Orbea variegata or 'carrion flower' arrived. I potted it up in a mixture of perlite, hydroton, sand and some sort of cheap potting soil. I hope it does well because I don't grow many succulents.

I have a newbie question. How many stems does it need to bloom? It broke in half when I unpotted it again when I decided it needed more perlite. 

I'll post here when it blooms This was a redder bloomed clone.





My mom's cactus (or look-alike euphorb?) committed suicide when it fell off the TV on its own, lol


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 27, 2009)

Carrion flower, eh? I guess that doesn't bode well for it's fragrance then?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2009)

Eeewwww! IDK, but enjoy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2009)

I think it should bloom now (or this summer).


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 27, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I think it should bloom now (or this summer).



Agreed. More a matter of getting enough light. 

Woohoo! more succulents on ST :clap:


----------

